# بك تسبيحي لفريق التسبيح حصري جدااااااا



## michaelemad88 (18 أغسطس 2008)

مفاجأه حصريه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​شريط فريق التسبيح الاخير Praise Team
بك تسبيحي
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8819933/3e3cb945/Beka_Taspe7y.html
اي خدمه يا شعب الله في العاااااااااااالم


----------



## helmut (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بك تسبيحي لفريق التسبيح حصري جدااااااا*

رائع يا ميشيل بداية رائعة ومشاركة اروع الرب يبارك حياتك 
انا كنت عايز ارفعه بس انت سبقتني 
شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## helmut (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بك تسبيحي لفريق التسبيح حصري جدااااااا*

ارجو ان يضاف الى قائمة ترانيم فريق التسبيح


----------



## elven (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## helmut (3 سبتمبر 2008)

من خلال تصفحي لموقع فريق التسبيح رايت انو في ترنيمة من الشريط مش موجودة في الالبوم 
يا ريت لو تقدر ترفعها يا ميشيل


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا مايكل جدا على الشريط
ربنا يعوضك على مجهودك 
وجارى اضافته على مجموعة الشرايط اللى جابهالنا هلموت​


----------



## ebram90 (21 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssss


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## mero_engel (21 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي ليك *
*جاري التجميل *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Boutros Popos (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا 
جارى التحميل
:01f577~130:​


----------



## marso (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد بجد ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر
ربنا يباركك
اختك
مارسيل


----------

